# Flavour concentrates - Other uses



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Not sure if this has been posted before but my apologies in advance if another similar thread already exists.

Whilst it is obvious that most of us that are into DIY use concentrates solely for our delicious ejuice creations, I am sure I am not the only one occasionally using it to flavour actual food, drinks, etc. 

Many may see this as a waste but for me it adds another dimension to experimenting and trying something new. I may be wrong but I am assuming this is safe with most if not all concentrates considering they are marketed as food grade anyway.

I have tried the following which I really enjoyed:

TFA Coconut Extra

1 drop per 100ml in energy drinks. Tried with Monster and cheaper energy drinks and both turned out great.
1 drop per 100ml in vanilla ice cream.
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

2 drops per 100ml in milk tea or coffee.
TFA Pistachio

1 drop per 100ml vanilla ice cream

I am soon to try some in plain yogurts and maybe even brave giving it a try in some desserts.

I am very keen to hear from anyone else that may be experimenting in this way. Which concentrates are you using in which foods/drinks and in what quantities?


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but my apologies in advance if another similar thread already exists.
> 
> Whilst it is obvious that most of us that are into DIY use concentrates solely for our delicious ejuice creations, I am sure I am not the only one occasionally using it to flavour actual food, drinks, etc.
> 
> ...


How safe is this?


----------



## stevie g (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> How safe is this?


pretty standard practice for the food industry.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

i use flavours for my coffee and home made ice creams and they divine...pistachio ry4 ice cream was to die for


----------



## PsyCLown (17/1/17)

I have been thinking about now and now I think I HAVE to give it a go!

Do steep times still count? lol


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/1/17)

Sprint said:


> pretty standard practice for the food industry.


So vape concentrates are food grade flavours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> How safe is this?



As far as I know most concentrates used in ejuice actually originate from the food industry anyway. Their primary purpose is to flavour food/drink for oral consumption. This from TFA:

" *The Flavor Apprentice* carries over 250 professional flavor concentrates that can be used in a wide variety of flavoring applications."

"Inhalation of flavor chemical blends by use of electronic cigarettes is a popular and more chemically pure alternative to traditional tobacco smoking. However, please note that this use of flavors is a relatively new practice, and has not been safety-tested by any official organizations. Therefore, we are not able to guarantee that any flavor is safe for this use. This would also be true for any other flavor manufacturer. There are no companies that can guarantee that any flavor is safe for long-term use. There has just not been enough time to do this kind of testing."


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I have been thinking about now and now I think I HAVE to give it a go!
> 
> Do steep times still count? lol


i generally make a preblend of ry4 so flavours are all marries..fruits straight up good to go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I have been thinking about now and now I think I HAVE to give it a go!
> 
> Do steep times still count? lol



. I use the "stir and eat/drink" method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> So vape concentrates are food grade flavours?



Yes they are


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/1/17)

shabbar said:


> Yes they are


My mind is blown right now


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Imagine RY4 Ice Cream  or RY4 flavoured sweets/bubblegum with nicotene.

Despite TFA's disclaimer I think its obvious that some flavours were created for the vaping industry.

I scored some pretty potent flavourings used by Tiger Brands and Bakers however they appear to be oil based so no go on those


----------



## shabbar (17/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Imagine RY4 Ice Cream  or RY4 flavoured sweets/bubblegum with nicotene.
> 
> Despite TFA's disclaimer I think its obvious that some flavours were created for the vaping industry.
> 
> I scored some pretty potent flavourings used by Tiger Brands and Bakers however they appear to be oil based so no go on those



they need to be pg based.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> My mind is blown right now



I think of it as "Smell is taste". If you inhale and/or exhale vapour whilst blocking your nose you wont taste it. Neither will you taste food or drink if you block your nose. That is what blows my mind even more.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

shabbar said:


> they need to be pg based.



Yes unfortunately. Luckily I mixed a drop in a few ml's of water first before I even attempted making ejuice with it. Hopefully I come across some from them that are water soluble.


----------



## RichJB (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> My mind is blown right now



Well, take local SA concentrates as an example. We have Clyrolinx, Pirates Grog, Loco, Vapeowave, Vapour Mountain and Cloud Burst at least, and there may be more. Do you think there are enough SA DIYers/juice manufacturers to sustain at least six local concentrate manufacturers with all their R&D costs, operational inputs, packaging and branding costs, etc? Especially when most SA DIYers use international brands like TFA, FA, FW, Cap, Inw? I'd be surprised if vaping represents as much as 5% of the total business done by local flavour manufacturers.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> i use flavours for my coffee and home made ice creams and they divine...pistachio ry4 ice cream was to die for


RY4 in icecream? well it didn't steep so maybe the tobacco flavour didn't come out yet.

@RichJB from my investigations it seems the local flavours are primarily produced for flavouring food, they are not manufactured with the intent on supplying the e-juice community. We just lucky that we can use them - the same applies to most international flavour producers actually, they too were intended for food flavouring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/1/17)

Yesterday there was no milk at home and i really wanted coffee. So if i went with about 4% TFA dairy milk in my coffee that would be good?


----------



## Bunnypoison (17/1/17)

IS PG safe to consume? 
http://ecigarettenow.com/propylene-glycol/
I am posting this because this was my question so here is also a site that breaks it down. Thank you to everyone that took time to explain this to a noob


----------



## craigb (17/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yesterday there was no milk at home and i really wanted coffee. So if i went with about 4% TFA dairy milk in my coffee that would be good?


https://blckvapour.co.za/products/caffeine-concentrate-fw

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/cappuccino-flavor-tfa

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/sweetener-tfa

add hot water, kick back, and relax

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

NewOobY said:


> RY4 in icecream? well it didn't steep so maybe the tobacco flavour didn't come out yet.
> 
> @RichJB from my investigations it seems the local flavours are primarily produced for flavouring food, they are not manufactured with the intent on supplying the e-juice community. We just lucky that we can use them - the same applies to most international flavour producers actually, they too were intended for food flavouring.



2 week steep preblend...ry4 double so sweeter than ry4.. i have weird tastes @NewOobY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> IS PG safe to consume?
> http://ecigarettenow.com/propylene-glycol/
> I am posting this because this was my question so here is also a site that breaks it down. Thank you to everyone that took time to explain this to a noob



Thanks I will be posting this on my FB for attention to the Vaper Haters!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> i use flavours for my coffee and home made ice creams and they divine...pistachio ry4 ice cream was to die for



I'm struggling to figure out whether you are serious or being sarcastic especially with the RY4!


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> I'm struggling to figure out whether you are serious or being sarcastic especially with the RY4!


serious...not like ry4 double vape strenght but a touch just to bring out the pistachio more..so effectively more of a caramel effect at low %


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> serious...not like ry4 double vape strenght but a touch just to bring out the pistachio more..so effectively more of a caramel effect at low %



Wow man. Interesting

I may just have an aversion to RY4 due a bad experience when I just started DIY. Single flavour RY4 Double close to 20% and shaked and vaped it. To this day any RY4 juice tastes like burnt plastic to me. Wish there was a way to make my mind forget the taste and start over!


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Wow man. Interesting
> 
> I may just have an aversion to RY4 due a bad experience when I just started DIY. Single flavour RY4 Double close to 20% and shaked and vaped it. To this day any RY4 juice tastes like burnt plastic to me. Wish there was a way to make my mind forget the taste and start over!



ok that explains the reaction and i wud be the same had i tried 20% but we have all done sumthing like that in our diy life...i use bet 5 and 7%...vape ry4 double stuff more than 60% of the time..


----------



## Nicholas (17/1/17)

I use it as perfumed lotion . i put some in my tsunami and let it leak all over my hand then i rub it on my face

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RichJB (17/1/17)

NewOobY said:


> @RichJB from my investigations it seems the local flavours are primarily produced for flavouring food, they are not manufactured with the intent on supplying the e-juice community. We just lucky that we can use them - the same applies to most international flavour producers actually, they too were intended for food flavouring.



Yeah. I think it's really only the tobacco flavours and the V2/DX versions of food flavours that were formulated especially for vaping. Diketones do nothing harmful when ingested into the stomach rather than inhaled. 

It does raise some interesting questions, though. Many mixers will tell you that they can taste flavour X when it is used in a juice. But can they taste the same flavour X when it is used in a food product like a strawberry ice cream or a chocolate milkshake? I'd be truly impressed if a mixer took a spoonful of Pick n Pay's house brand Neapolitan ice cream and said "Hmmmm, 3% TFA Strawberry Ripe, 4% Cap Sweet Strawberry, 4% TFA Milk Chocolate and 2% Inw Shisha Vanilla..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (17/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Yeah. I think it's really only the tobacco flavours and the V2/DX versions of food flavours that were formulated especially for vaping. Diketones do nothing harmful when ingested into the stomach rather than inhaled.
> 
> It does raise some interesting questions, though. Many mixers will tell you that they can taste flavour X when it is used in a juice. But can they taste the same flavour X when it is used in a food product like a strawberry ice cream or a chocolate milkshake? I'd be truly impressed if a mixer took a spoonful of Pick n Pay's house brand Neapolitan ice cream and said "Hmmmm, 3% TFA Strawberry Ripe, 4% Cap Sweet Strawberry, 4% TFA Milk Chocolate and 2% Inw Shisha Vanilla..."



I swear, by all that is unholy, that the CLY Strawberry tastes just like Strawberry Nesquick to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (17/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> ok that explains the reaction and i wud be the same had i tried 20% but we have all done sumthing like that in our diy life...i use bet 5 and 7%...vape ry4 double stuff more than 60% of the time..



Im still forcing myself to try get used to it albeit at much lower percentages and certainly not as a standalone. Seems to go ok-ish with nutty flavours.


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Im still forcing myself to try get used to it albeit at much lower percentages and certainly not as a standalone. Seems to go ok-ish with nutty flavours.


these are winners for me

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/114211/Halo+Tribeca+Clone


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (20/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> these are winners for me
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/202670
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/114211/Halo+Tribeca+Clone



Thanks for the links. Will certainly whip them up and try. Got some INW AM4A in recently so will give that a go as well in my quest for a suitable tobacco vape for the wife and I. If all else fails I am going to painstakingly sacrifice the R800 Habana Cuba Cigar (or maybe 1/2) that I have and attempt a N.E.T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

